# Japshow 2011 photos



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

Have taken loads of photos and I won't put all them up here, here's the link for the rest of them.Chinaones photosbucket
just a few highlights:
































































































































































Lots more on the link above


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice shots


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

great photos


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

White RX7 is heaven


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Derek someone spilt blackcurrant on your white alloys


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Derek someone spilt blackcurrant on your white alloys


Sort out your Cadburys brakes first dude!


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

some of the convoy photos:
















Zens MNP GTR








Thumbs up








Andy with his heavy right foot








Wolf pack
























Vin get in lane!








Zens ass
















Vin with his cadburys brakes
















Service stop


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

great convoy shots too, nice one mate! I actually like your ribena wheels....


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

heavy left foot? Surely you accelerate with your right?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Definitely his left foot going by the pace....:thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Quite a number plate you have there Toni :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Even got mentioned by the show commentary.:shy:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

P3RV3RT said:


> White RX7 is heaven


yes it is ;-)

its a car we sourced (as stock example) then had the car tuned in Japan for the customer










more in DCD's blog

CAR SPOTLIGHT >> NEWERA IMPORTS FD3S - Speedhunters


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Definitely his left foot going by the pace....:thumbsup:


I think me and Geetak waited a good 10 minutes for the rest of the convoy to get to the main gates:nervous:


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

great pics, think 324 is awesome


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

alloy said:


> I think me and Geetak waited a good 10 minutes for the rest of the convoy to get to the main gates:nervous:


Let's just say I fancied keeping my licence.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

alloy said:


> I think me and Geetak waited a good 10 minutes for the rest of the convoy to get to the main gates:nervous:


thats because we were following dean who managed to get lost


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

i didnt get lost, bloomin sat nav giving me shortest other route....which I knew was not my normal route I would have taken...


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

400gtr said:


> great pics, think 324 is awesome


Why thankyou kind sir


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice to see car at japshow dean


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

400gtr said:


> great pics, think 324 is awesome


That's why I had to take a quick snap of it, sure he saw me taking a photo of her?


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

chinaone said:


> That's why I had to take a quick snap of it, sure he saw me taking a photo of her?


I do remember the pic being taken mate


----------



## W45TED (Jan 13, 2011)

Sweet looks like a good turnout


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

alloy said:


> I think me and Geetak waited a good 10 minutes for the rest of the convoy to get to the main gates:nervous:


The DBS was nice

They did take a while though!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Vinay, I see you've got what looks like a Go-Pro camera mounted at the front. I'd be interested to see what the footage looks like if you have a link on Youtube or elsewhere. Also, what type/model is it?


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

Cliff J said:


> Hey Vinay, I see you've got what looks like a Go-Pro camera mounted at the front. I'd be interested to see what the footage looks like if you have a link on Youtube or elsewhere. Also, what type/model is it?


Me too, think he's away out of the country at mo.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Japhow Japdrag serie finals video*







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk65__HxnKU


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Cliff J said:


> Hey Vinay, I see you've got what looks like a Go-Pro camera mounted at the front. I'd be interested to see what the footage looks like if you have a link on Youtube or elsewhere. Also, what type/model is it?


He forgot to set it properly, there is no footage :chairshot


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

alloy said:


> He forgot to set it properly, there is no footage :chairshot


You only had one job Vinay and you still ****** it up!!! :chuckle:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> You only had one job Vinay and you still ****** it up!!! :chuckle:


Hahaha i know i was gutted. Its a GoPro Motorsport HD. Im still getting used to the settings as you can see. I'm drifting on the 6th July and will use it there then upload some footage. The only problem i have with it is that is has no view finder so you cant see what you're shooting until you upload the footage.


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Hahaha i know i was gutted. Its a GoPro Motorsport HD. Im still getting used to the settings as you can see. I'm drifting on the 6th July and will use it there then upload some footage. The only problem i have with it is that is has no view finder so you cant see what you're shooting until you upload the footage.


That is the reason I went for the Micamcorder,you get a little screen/control box so you can see what you are shooting before you press record and you can even watch what you have already recorded on it.

Welcome to MiCAMCORDER

Here is the sort of quality you get 

YouTube - ‪Camsports Micamcorder Greg Carter's PRO AUTO CHEV COBALT SS JOINS 6 SECOND CLUB‬‏


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Whats the deal with the shifter or the guy raising him arm a bit just as it shifts?


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Whats the deal with the shifter or the guy raising him arm a bit just as it shifts?


No idea Rob :runaway:it was just a random video I got off You Tube


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe muscle automation from driving manuals?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Strange to move his arm when its obviously got a solinoid doing the shift.


----------

